# Primarch Armour



## constantin_valdor (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm currently working my way though Prospero burns and something popped up in my head as i was looking at the cover (as people i know assume its Russ) did primachs just use standard power armour of the age with the obvious different being the size of the armour, or did they get a special mark of armour? The other reason i ask is i might do a pre-heresy rout army :biggrin:


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Most likely something similar to Terminator armor only more ornate, high-tech and hand-made all the way.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I thought only a few of the primarchs wore termi armour.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

I always wondered about them,it's always described as really good looking power armor but it always seem to withstand so much more punishment then normal


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Cowlicker16 said:


> I always wondered about them,it's always described as really good looking power armor but it always seem to withstand so much more punishment then normal


I have no doubt that it is the most masterly crafted armour, I just only recall seeing a few with actual termie armour, like Horus and I know there are a few others just can't think of them ATM


----------



## GreatUncleanOne (Apr 25, 2011)

Its more likely that the armour is on same scale as termie armour but is basically power armour for them.

Each is most likely hand crafted by the mechanicus (or themselves) with the most advanced gubbinz that makes termie armour survive like papermache.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Master crafted artificer termi/power armor


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

locustgate said:


> Master crafted artificer termi/power armor


Dont foget to bring the master crafted heavy flamer it re-rolls misses...

well then again we do have a primarch carries a personal heavy bolter that he wields like hand gun


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I always imagined them as just incredibaly ornate armour, not power armour as such, but more in a league of its own for the most part. 

From Visions you can see Sanguinuis armour here
http://images.wikia.com/warhammer40k/images/0/0a/Death_of_Sanguinius.jpg

Now this is sort of what i imagined before i saw it anyway, obviously not exactly like it, but very form fitting and with blood motifs. Some of the other Primarchs i see as much the same but with the appropriate colours and emblems such as Fulgrim. For Vulkan and Ferrus i imagine them to be very bulky, with layers of interlocking and overlapping armour, all highly ornate. The Khan is described as being leathers and very light weight. Some for the most part such as Dorn, Guilliman, Lorgar or pre-fall Horus i imagine just being like very, very ornate power armour.

Mortarions is just perfect here:
http://media.moddb.com/images/groups/1/3/2055/Mortarion2.jpg

But yeah, whilst some i can't help but imagine looking similar to power armour, i still think they would be made in a completely different way and offer astonishing protection, even compared to power armour.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I think Flight of the Eisenstein has a great detail of info on Primarch armour especially Mortarion and Dorn and maybe some others. I always pictured Mortarion to be something like Typhus but in fact he's actually more like the grim rearer, very thin and gaunt like.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I think most wear a type of Power Armour something far more advanced, to go with the fact that Primarchs are advanced, i think only Horus and Perturabo wore Terminator Armour, but regardless i think each of the Primarchs armour was far more advanced then what any Space Marine had Access too, and most defo ornate in some sort of way.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

I don't think it was terminator armor. Its probably armor created by his (the false emperor's) greatest armor artisans and smiths. Limited edition... lol


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

TRU3 CHAOS said:


> I don't think it was terminator armor. Its probably armor created by his (the false emperor's) greatest armor artisans and smiths. Limited edition... lol


Actually it was made on Mars to cement the Mechanicus pact with Horus and his Heresy. And it is Terminator armour to a degree, but obviously more advanced, well crafted, ornate and protected than any before.


----------



## constantin_valdor (Apr 8, 2011)

Im guessing some would most likely have advanced personal shields much like a rosarius or iron halo but its interesting to see what people think and seeing as i will be doing a rout army im think for Russ armour i shall base of the front cover of Prospero burns...not that im good at converting  but practice makes perfect.


----------



## Dracnye (Jul 8, 2011)

Lion El'Jonson's Lion Helm takes the form of a winged MkVII space marine power armour helmet. In this picture you can see he just wears power armour, though will be artificer armour. 

http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/index.php?title=Lion_El%27Jonson&image=Pre_heresy_lion_el_johnson-jpg

You will find they all wore Artificer Armour.

Fulgrim wearing power armour http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/index.php?title=Fulgrim&image=Fulgrim_-26_Retinue-jpg "Fulgrim made sure that his Power Armour was of the finest quality that could be fabricated by Imperial technology and was intricately decorated in the purple and golden colours he had chosen for his Legion"

Perturabo in what appears to be terminator armour http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/index.php?title=Perturabo&image=Daemon_Prince_Perturabo-jpg

Jaghatai Khan in power armour http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/index.php?title=Jaghatai_Khan&image=Jhagatai_Khan-concept-jpg

Leman Russ was armed with a thrice-blessed suit of armour and his greatsword was replaced with the legendary Frostblade Mjalnar, whose teeth was torn from the maw of the Great Kraken Gormenjarl and used in its forging. It appears to be terminator armour due to the bulk http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/index.php?title=Leman_Russ&image=Leman_Russ_-_Prospero-jpg

Rogal Dorn commonly dressed in Power Armour of burnished copper and gold, Dorn also wore a red velvet cloak and unfurled eagle-wing motif was heavily present on most parts of his gear, most notably on a decorative section of his armour that rose above his shoulders. http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/index.php?title=Rogal_Dorn&image=Rogal_Dorn_by_slaine69-jpg

Konrad Curze seems to wear power armour http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/index.php?title=Konrad_Curze&image=Dorn_and_Curze_by_Noldofinve-jpg

Sanguinius wears power armour http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/index.php?title=Sanguinius&image=Primarch_Sanguinius-jpg

Ferrus Manus wears power armour http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/index.php?title=Ferrus_Manus&image=Primarch_Ferrus_Manus2-jpg

Angron wears power armour http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/index.php?title=Angron&image=Angron_Pre-Heresy-jpg

Roboute Guilliman appears to wear power armour http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/index.php?title=Roboute_Guilliman&image=Primarch_Roboute_Guilliman-jpg

Mortarion appears to wear power armour http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/index.php?title=Mortarion&image=Mortarion2-jpg

Magnus the Red appears to wear power armour http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/index.php?title=Magnus_the_Red&image=Magnus-27_Coven-Personal_Bodyguard-jpg

Horus wore terminator armour http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/index.php?title=Horus&image=The_Warmaster_by_DeadXCross-jpg

Lorgar wears power armour http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/index.php?title=Lorgar&image=Primarch_Lorgar-png

Vulkan appears to wear Terminator armour http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/index.php?title=Vulkan&image=Vulkan-jpg

Corax appears to wear power armour and a jump pack http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/index.php?title=Corax&image=Deliverance-lost-2_-_Primarch_Corax-jpg

Alpharius Omegon wears power armour http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/index.php?title=Alpharius_Omegon&image=Alpharius_Omegon-jpg


----------

